# Ashida Kim



## Nightingale (Sep 20, 2003)

I keep hearing this name... who is he and what do you think of him?


----------



## clapping_tiger (Sep 20, 2003)

As for who he is: http://www.ashidakim.com/

I don't know what I think of him. I have never met him or seen anything on him anywhere but on his own website.

I think his $10,000 challenge is a joke. Nobody would pay those amounts just to fight someone. Perhaps that is the point, if you don't meet those standards he doesn't have to show his skill. It is a match, not a streetfight. Something doesn't seem right about this guy though. here is something from his "Have Black Belt Will Travel" section I am not exactly sure what they are offering here.



> Applicants should be 18 years or older. 1st Degree Black Belt (Yudansha) level or above. And present copies of sufficient documentation to confirm age; rank; style (if any); sensei, military or professional experience; contact address; and services offered. (teaching, security, bodyguard, free-lance, medical, rescue, communications, etc.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2003)

A search will turn up lots of Ashida Kim info. on this site! Also look for the somewhat related "Count Dante" discussions.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 20, 2003)

ASHIDA KIM??? 

WHAT DO I THINK OF HIM??? 

:bird: :bird: :bird: :bird: :bird: :bird: :bird: :bird: :bird:


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 20, 2003)

... and what is the new icon?  It reminds me of the Karate Kid (no insult to "Karate" is intended ... unlike the movie), you know, the Cobra Khan Dojo guys with the Cobra on their gi's.

-MB


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 20, 2003)

Ashida Kim (aka Christopher Hunter) sold a lot of books cashing in on the ninja craze of the '80s.  Those books show technique that is laughable at best.  If he's any good, he didn't show it in his first two books.  He did, however, get my money.  That's my bad, but hey- you live, you learn.

BTW, Technopunk, I've been meaning to tell you I really like your new avatar.  Yo, Joe! :supcool:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

I must confess, I bought one of his books when still rather young.


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I must confess, I bought one of his books when still rather young. *



When you were, like 32 yrs old, back in 81'? 

lol only joking..:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2003)

A few years before that! I didn't know what a joke it was, though even then I was somewhat suspicious after reading it.

He seems to still make money off this "Ashida Kim" thing...how can you argue with success like that?


----------



## Greg Chapman (Oct 17, 2003)

He's a freak, just a wannabe who influences kids and nutters!


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 2, 2007)

he's just a guy that likes to dress up.


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow Ashida Kim reborn lol Thought this had been beat to death

Ashida id God I will drink the purple Koolaide 

:lool::toilclaw:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 2, 2007)

newtothe dark said:


> Wow Ashida Kim reborn lol Thought this had been beat to death
> 
> Ashida id God I will drink the purple Koolaide
> 
> :lool::toilclaw:


 

He is one man that has been mis-guiding folks for years, some people will buy anything.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 2, 2007)

From all I have read in other places his big challange has been accepted or at lest a few have tried to accept it but if you have ever read all the provisions he has in place NO ONE will ever ever meet them so the challange will stand
never met him or read his books but he has always sounded,  shall we say, a little untrue


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 2, 2007)

blood shadow said:


> he's just a guy that likes to dress up.


 
Are you sure you're not getting mixed up with Hatsumi there?  Anyhow, it's not my art so I'll pull my nose out .


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 2, 2007)

Topics about Ashida Kim

:deadhorse


----------



## crushing (Dec 2, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> Topics about Ashida Kim
> 
> :deadhorse


 

Ashida Kim, a kim ashid,
Upon ashidded kim I sit.

Sure, I didn't add any value, but it was something new!


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 2, 2007)

Do we really need to talk about him? Doing so just feeds his ego and is a topic best left to the ashes of time.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is what I think of Ashida Kim:

His martial arts skill to me are look like Kenpo mixed with Judo. He mixes Chinese and Japanese termology.

I find his writings to be a mix of religous.psychology,movie quotes mixed into it.

His Qigong book Iron body Ninja basically steals word for word from Stephen Chang's book The complete book of internal exercises(At least he admits it) 

When I was younger his book seemed more appealing than Stephen Hayes 
I mean Ninja mind control just sounds cool when your 10.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 2, 2007)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> His martial arts skill to me are look like Kenpo mixed with Judo.


Maybe if you preface both with the word bad... :lol:


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 2, 2007)

I would rather talk about Christa at least that had some interesting turns lol


----------



## makimaki (Dec 3, 2007)

Christa *Jacobson hottest ninja of the year. :headbangin:*


----------



## bydand (Dec 4, 2007)

makimaki said:


> Christa *Jacobson hottest ninja of the year. :headbangin:*



OK she's better than most I'll give you that.  Dojo I go to has a couple that are just smoking though.  Makes training more of a pleasure than it already is by itself.


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 4, 2007)

Now that you are all sweaty , There is much discusion out there if you search as to if She is a She.


----------



## bydand (Dec 4, 2007)

Not a bit sweaty here.  I train with a couple that are stunning usually.  On their worse days they look better.   Kind of puts S/he in the same catagory as Ashida Kim then doesn't it.  Advertise one thing, deliver something quite different.  I knew there had to be a connection somehow to her and the original thread.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 4, 2007)

Let's keep it on topic, gentlemen. This thread is about perennial fraud Ashida Kim.


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 4, 2007)

I believe Christa was associated with Asida and the Koga Society thing also with Duncan


----------



## grydth (Dec 4, 2007)

The best slam on Ashida Kim is his own website..... and best of all, he is oblivious to that.


----------



## Bujingodai (Dec 4, 2007)

From any conversations I have had via email with Christa she actually knows very little about Kim and that organization. As to why she holds the title it is possible her name was placed there

Christa Jacobson, who I don'tknow all that well seems pretty serious about what it is she does. She does hold a legitamite Yondan under a Shidoshi in the Bujinkan though.

I wouldn't be putting her in the same boat as Kim who is undeniablly a wack job at the very best.


----------



## makimaki (Dec 4, 2007)

The question is ..................  Why are we wasting our breath on Asida Kim ?  There's nothing to prove, he's a fraud and everyone knows that. Unless you guys want to form a ninja force, and kidnap him. We can see if his dragon balls form of death really works.:biggun:


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 4, 2007)

The why is most likely simple and I fell for it also. They reset the reputation so alot of old post are being brought back because they are passionate ones and lead to the "big" posts Thats my theroy at least I could be way off (I am alot of the time) and for some sick reason this fool has been out there and talked about for way to long and just wont disappear

:hammer::argue::argue::matrix:

I just wanted to play with smiles lmao


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Dec 4, 2007)

makimaki said:


> Unless you guys want to form a ninja force, and kidnap him. We can see if his dragon balls form of death really works.:biggun:


 
No need to. Ask Brin Morgan.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 4, 2007)

Just as a note all of these are Ashida Kim Threads

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5285&highlight=Ashida+Kim

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=741&highlight=Ashida+Kim

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44155&highlight=Ashida+Kim

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8003&highlight=Ashida+Kim

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10006&highlight=Ashida+Kim

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7331&highlight=Ashida+Kim

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=8754&highlight=Ashida+Kim

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7514&highlight=Ashida+Kim

:deadhorse

Me thinks we are giving him much more publicity than he deserves


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 4, 2007)

Agreed


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 4, 2007)

Seconded - motion carried .  

Then again, I think it behoves those who know better to occaisionally resurrect the zombies of fakery so that those who do not yet know can learn what they smell like.


----------



## Kichigai-no-Okami (Dec 18, 2007)

crushing said:


> Ashida Kim, a kim ashid,
> Upon ashidded kim I sit.
> 
> Sure, I didn't add any value, but it was something new!


LOL!


----------



## Albertus (Jan 3, 2008)

I think it is for te best *never* to use the name Ashida Kim again.
Let's stop keeping talking about this guy over and over again.
Please!!!!!!!!!!!:sig:


----------

